# Cost of 7.5t lorry MOT



## Lulup (12 October 2012)

Can't find this info anywhere?! The list of prices on the Directgov website only seems to go up to 3.5t and the vosa one is all HGV...

Or I might just be blooming stooooopid!

Help


----------



## Nicnac (13 October 2012)

£98 as it has to go to VOSA HGV plating centre so comes under their rules for 2 axle vehicles.

3.5 tons go to normal car MOT places.


----------



## perfect11s (13 October 2012)

Lulup said:



			Can't find this info anywhere?! The list of prices on the Directgov website only seems to go up to 3.5t and the vosa one is all HGV...

Or I might just be blooming stooooopid!

Help

Click to expand...

 All two axle lorrys over 3.5 ton are classed as HGV, £98 VOSA or if you go to a hgv garage that has a test lane  (this is becoming more common as the VOSA stations close) they charge the  VOSA fee plus a facility fee approx £35, most of the main truck dealers and repairers, which is handy if you are miles from a vosa place..


----------



## kim75 (13 October 2012)

As above and if fails retest is £40


----------

